# Wing extensions out feed question



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

Today I removed the crappy stamped steel wings and added bigger wings so it cuts 52" to the right 31" to the left. I plan to put a router on the left wing and I mostly cut on the right side. Any thoughts/opinions on size and position for an out feed table? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can only do so much with the space you have. You might make a smaller table with wings that kinda snap on to cut 4x8 sheets. The catch table in my shop is 5'x8' which the top turns downward next to the saw in case I cut something flimsy like formica it doesn't catch on the top.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*mine is the same width as the saw(s)*

My outfeed table doubles as an assembly table and work bench, but has no vises. Yes, it's a pain to have to pre-plan some cuts and to move things around if needed, but it works out well for me. That's a nice wide setup you have now, so go for a wide assembly and outfeed table to match.


There's a bridge between them about 18" wide that has the slots for the miter gauges. The bridge rests on steel angle on both the outfeed and the rear of the saw. I shim it up to get it exactly flush. Works great!
Here's mine:


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

One of the things I've done in the last ten years is stop dealing with full sheets of sheet goods.

I have Homeless Despot cut the full sheets in half or quarters, whatever the project will allow, and I try to avoid any dimension of MDF simply because of weight.

Another result of that decision was that I don't need more outfeed than my tablesaw came with.

If I were to add an outfeed table, I agree, it would have to do double duty as an assembly table. I'd use a torsion box for exactly that reason, and I'd still keep it as small as I thought I could get away with.

Side note: I've always preferred an apprentice to equipment. Generally speaking, even a dumb apprentice is more flexible than most equipment, and you can beat them and they fix coffee.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's what you think ....- )*



Jammersix said:


> *Another result of that decision was that I don't need more outfeed than my tablesaw came with.*
> 
> If I were to add an outfeed table, I agree, it would have to do double duty as an assembly table. I'd use a torsion box for exactly that reason, and I'd still keep it as small as I thought I could get away with.



The outfeed or catch table is the single most important safety accessory you can have other than the splitter/blade guard...just my opinion based on years of use AND the statistics regarding table saw accidents/injuries. A whole lot of injuries, about 18% if I recall, occur from operators reaching over or around a spinning blade to grab an off fall or cut piece. With a generous outfeed table you never have to worry about a loose piece falling or reaching around to catch it.










Your second point is exactly correct about using torsion box. That's how I made my 10 ft X 30" wide outfeed/assembly table. It's dead flat and stays that way.












I cut this 4 X 8 sheet in half using the fence set at 48" to the right of the blade.... because I could. I agree that moving heavy sheets of particle board and 3/4" plywood is not easy, and if the lumber yard can break them down I do that also. It takes about 20 ft of run to rip an 8ft sheet to width, so you better have some supports front AND rear.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Due to the obvious difficulty of handling large sheet goods on a table saw, I find a handheld circular saw more useful. I believe in the philosophy of taking the tool to the wood rather than the wood to the tool. It is much easier and safer.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> The outfeed or catch table is the single most important safety accessory you can have other than the splitter/blade guard...just my opinion based on years of use AND the statistics regarding table saw accidents/injuries.


I don't have either of those, either. :grin:


----------

